# Is Corriente a good brand?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is about what that saddle goes for new and shipped to you. For the price they are good saddles but if you are not interested in a team roping saddle specifically look at their website and give them a call if you find something you like better. Also note that all of their saddles are on Full QH bars(if I remember right).


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a corriente roping saddle I love it. Bought it used also from a friend it is 10 yrs old trophy saddle.. Last yr bought my daughter a new barrel saddle from them n she loves it  once we got it everyone was amazed with the quality for the price. Also a really good friend ropes n wife barrel races and both ride in high end saddles (billy cook Santa Fe) and said if they ever get a new saddle they would get a corriente. They are really good saddles and also made in US 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Corrientes are fine starter saddles. They are usually solid and built pretty well, they are a factory made saddle, so they may have minor flaws here and there but overall they are great for a starter saddle for everyday riding. Looks like its in good condition to me.


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just going to mostly be trail riding, training, and working around the ranch in this saddle so I think it would work ,but if they sell at that price new maybe I'll give them call.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

When u call them u will talk to the people that make them and they r very nice.. And yes u can get a new one for that price or cheaper  for my daughters it cost $550 shipped to my door and it came w a really cool hat lol that was to Indiana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, thank you so much!!! What kind of saddle did you get for you daughter, horsecrazy4? A hat too is awesome!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have one that I love. Like mentioned, they are very nice quality for the price. The only downside has been mentioned: they only make 7" gullets, so if you don't have a wide horse, they probably won't be the company for you.

I have a barrel saddle that I use for trail riding and enjoy, so I can't speak for their ranch saddles. The user Smrobs uses one for ranch work and she is a big advocate for them.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

This is the barrel saddle I bought her  ya my hubby is always saying he got the saddle free and paid for hat lol.







.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cute!!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ty  no problem ur welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I got a Corriente reining saddle for $650 shipped to California, brand new, from their bargain bin and I've heard that their customs aren't much more than that. Yes it has a few minor flaws, but nobody notices when they see how shiny and pretty it is! 

AND it fits my horse way better than my old saddles. I had to ride him exclusively bareback for almost three months! :shock: As mentioned before though, FQHB w/7" gullet is all they come in. If that'll fit your horse, I'd go for it for sure. 

Now having said that, if the saddle being sold on CL is EXACTLY what you want after talking to Corriente about other options, I'd buy it from CL to save a few bucks. Maybe offer $550-$650? It's listed as OBO so who knows! Again, though, only if you REALLY love that particular saddle otherwise I'd go custom from that maker.

Best of luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't consider it a roping saddle unless it has a rawhide wrapped tree. The rawhide is basically shrink wrapped on a wood tree which increases it's strenth 10 fold. Many times the saddle is a roper design and the wrapped horn is the convincing part. I've seen trees with a rough out cover which serves no purpose other than to sucker a buyer in. Corrientes are of lower quality, they look pretty but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that you could likely get one custom made for the same price (maybe less) if you order directly from them. I've got a Corriente that I use on all my colts, my Brother has one that he's had for about 10 years and used for daily work in a feedlot doing a lot of roping and doctoring heavy cattle. Lots of the cowhands I know around here have at least one Corriente in their barn because they are just a nice saddle to have that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

Mine was a custom job and it arrived on my door 28 days after I ordered it...and I only paid about $685. I've broken lots of colts in it, roped lots of cattle in it, and rode it a million miles already. Haven't had it sore a horse and it's comfortable for me.

IMHO, it was a real bargain and I will get my next saddle from them too.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Saddlebag, all of Corriente's trees are rawhide wrapped wood. Sturdiness should not be an issue, as smrobs has seen it seems!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I took advice from Smrobs and got myself a Corriente and LOVE it. I'm planning to order a custom barrel saddle from them soon enough. I have the roper / all around right now and love it. Fits my boy great and is very sturdy. No major flaws on mine. They are put together by hand, I know someone here mentioned they are done on machines. They are not, they are custom from Mexico I believe. Also, when you call them you're either talking to the owner himself or his wife for the most part which is nice. They will stop at nothing to perfect your saddle.

My saddle was from the bargain bin and definitley stirs up stories lol, but overall couldn't ask for a better quality saddle for the price. I paid $585 for mine with shipping included to my door.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I bet, Annanoel! :rofl: That's pretty good!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was till I read an article. Now I feel horrible, but oh well. Some people get a laugh till they realize how serious it is.. 

From CNN, sorry to take away from the thread! 

_" Donkey roping is an extremely cruel 'sport' where the donkey is shocked with a cattle prod until he tries to run away, once he is running people on horseback run the donkey down, throwing a rope around it's neck, and another one around its rear legs. Once roped the donkey is then stretched between two horses. Broken bones and death are all too common during these events. And that is the physical harm done, most donkeys take years to recover, if still alive, from the emotional trauma of abuse. "_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww sadface for the donkeys :-(

Also I wanted to mention quickly that after riding in my Corriente for, oh, probably the 7th time or so at most, I CANNOT believe how easily the fenders are breaking in!!! And I don't even have them turned in my tack box!


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently bought a Corriente show saddle. I was slightly used and I got it pretty cheap. The lady I bought it from had it custom made and she loved it, unfortunately she stopped showing because of back problems and sold it on CL. I learned that Wayne Baize is the designer who makes the Corriente saddles and he also designs the Showman brand saddles...both brands are moderately priced show saddles...they sell for a little $1000.00 new. I have also have a Showman show saddle and the 2 saddles are just about identical in looks...i love both of them...they fit our horses well and are comfy to ride in and not bad looking to be so inexpensive.

this is the Showman ...its quite a bit older than the Corriente












this is the Corriente,they are both light oil but the camera made them both orangeish in color


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow!!! They do look alot alike!!! Thanks for your info


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, has anyone ever gotten an association saddle from them before? That is kinda what I am interested in or do you think something else would be better?


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

It all depends on what you're really going to be using them for. They're all built and styled differently. The associations are nice and sturdy, I had one by Corriente and loved it. I used it for ranch work and trail rides, they're very versatile almost like a wade saddle. Can always be customized too, which is a plus!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The one that I have ,and my brother's as well, are both Association saddles. IMHO, they are a combination of the best aspects of every style. You get the deep seat like you would with a Wade, the seat isn't too flat so it's comfortable for long stretches spent riding, the leathers are set just a touch farther back than they are in, say, a roper so that you don't have so much of a chair seat, you have larger swells which come in handy if a horse gets fractious or your riding fast over rough country, the tree is designed to be used for pulling heavy stuff so you can hang anything off the horn you need to and even pull logs off the trail.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my roping saddle I trail ride in love it .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm dying to get myself one of their reiners...


----------



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

So far very imprssed with the saddles I'm seeing from them. Might even get one myself. Looking for something to use for dinking around on my Quarab. He's hard to fit though, so going custom might not be ourbest bet.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Llamallover86 said:


> So far very imprssed with the saddles I'm seeing from them. Might even get one myself. Looking for something to use for dinking around on my Quarab. He's hard to fit though, so going custom might not be ourbest bet.


Corriente only does FQH bars, so if your horse can fit a wide saddle then it might be good. However, getting a custom tree and having a pro make it (although more expensive) would be your very best bet


----------



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish but a full custom would be out of my price range. Plus he's 25 so I want something that will fit other horses down the road. He is really short backed and does fit a FQHB crates Meleta Brown Freedom trail saddle but I dont really like it that much.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

im thinking of buying one of these. with all the info and seeing as its only going to be used for trails and 1 show a month i think im sold. i want zebra print on my seat though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I have two, a team roper and an association. I have roped since 06 in the team roper and it's performed very well. My daughter who rides with the San Angelo Ambassadors "stole" my association....I only use it for starting/riding young horses, but she likes it, so of course she gets to use it.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi I'm new here! I had an Elite Custom barrel saddle out of Tioga, Texas and it was unreal, the quality and comfort was better than anything I've sat in. It was too big for me though and after much deliberation I just put in my order for a custom Corriente barrel saddle! They didn't have the stingray I wanted in stock so it may take a while but I'm so excited! They are super nice people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ariat, if it makes you feel any better, my custom arrived on my doorstep 28 days after I ordered it. A little bit of a wait, but not bad .


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

That would be so amazing! I hope they can get that print in sooner than the 60 days they estimated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

